# Cottanwood thinning



## Cedarkerf (Oct 4, 2010)

Got a side job thinning out Cottanwoods on 13 acres so the owners merchantable trees can thrive. He gets a timberland tax exemption and has a judge approved forestry management plan. Some mills around here will take cottanwood logs but at zero value so logs are gonna rot in the woods. Most of them range between 25-48" DBH. About half the stumps are gonna be pulled by a shovel rest are gonna rot. Hes Got Alder Maple and Doug fir so the goal is to avoid hitting them. Rainy day just added to the fun to bad Camera battery died part way into the day. Got more to do so well try and get more.

This tree he wanted fell across a trail tresspassers use for their motorcycles.





Why I like wrap handles





Cuttin on the knees





hillside bucking


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice little waterfall if you look close you can see water running out the wife changed the date stamp to the right date some where along the way.





Scoping out All the big ones are cottanwood you can see Alders behind and a Sitka spruce in fore ground on the save list.




Thought this was a cool pic








You can see the smaller Alder behind the big cottonwoods.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice! :biggrinbounce2:

Cottonwoods grow pretty quick around here. I bet they grow super quick out there.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 4, 2010)

Yup they grow real fast out here. When they grow in low spots they fill up with water like in the one pick dripping out of the tree. I hate the smell of cottan woods need to get me a new 90cc saw to use on Fir Cedar and Alder now this ones contaminated.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 4, 2010)

I read the other day where Alder is good in pure stands of Douglas-fir because it helps to break up the roots of Douglas-fir and helps to slow or prevent root rot.


----------



## schmuck.k (Oct 4, 2010)

looks good brian. sure looks like fun.


----------



## bitzer (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice pics man! Looks like fun! 

They grow fast around here too.


----------



## dancan (Oct 4, 2010)

Great Pics !
Send us your address and we'll send you a case of batteries so you'll have no excuse for lack of pictures  !


----------



## RPM (Oct 4, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> I read the other day where Alder is good in pure stands of Douglas-fir because it helps to break up the roots of Douglas-fir and helps to slow or prevent root rot.



Red alder is a pioneer species and also a nitrogen fixator. It comes back witha vengeance on disturbed sites ... road sides, recent logging. It is highly resistant to root diseases like _Phellinus weirii _(laminated root rot) that infect Doug-fir on the coast / PNW. Root disease will hang out for up to 40 years before it has consumed its food / inoculum source which is the stump and roots left after logging. 

I'm not sure if the alder breaks up the roots so much but more likely starves the root disease out over time by being resistant to the disease. That's why we plant other resistant species / more tolerant species after logging in areas with high root disease incidence. In severe cases we stump the block after logging to physically remove the food source from the ground. 

One of many reasons we do not select cut / thin Douglas-fir leading stands around here as you are increasing the inoculum source for the disease.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 4, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> I read the other day where Alder is good in pure stands of Douglas-fir because it helps to break up the roots of Douglas-fir and helps to slow or prevent root rot.




There's more to it than that; it also helps fertilize the soil through its mycorrhizal associations, as well as providing early-seral cover against invasives like Scots Broom. It's a shame foresters so often treat it as a "weed" species because it competes early on with the "crop" species; it loses its momentum early on in succession, and is seldom dominant in a mature stand in PNW forests.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 4, 2010)

madhatte said:


> There's more to it than that; it also helps fertilize the soil through its mycorrhizal associations, as well as providing early-seral cover against invasives like Scots Broom. It's a shame foresters so often treat it as a "weed" species because it competes early on with the "crop" species; it loses its momentum early on in succession, and is seldom dominant in a mature stand in PNW forests.



I'm glad you pointed this out. Silviculturists here decimate the common PNW hardwood species when re-populating areas nuked out by catastrophic fire. Mychorrizae is also a factor in other hardwood/conifer interludes like Pacific Madrone/White Fir or Pacific Madrone/Doug fir. 

Nice pics Brian!


----------



## deeker (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice pics!!! Wish I had a few of those logs for my mill. We use it to deck trailers. Lots of flex ability, and hard to break!!

Keep the pics coming!!!

Kevin


----------



## slowp (Oct 4, 2010)

You can come and throw your contaminated saw off my hillside. I'm sure it is a hazardous waste area. 

I'll just make sure that The Used Dog sees it being thrown.....

Go fetch!


----------



## Slamm (Oct 4, 2010)

I see you are using those Hard Head wedges, you like them a lot better than the plastic ones?

I got a dozen of the 8" and some 10" and I sure love them, they sure move the wood when you hit them and last considerably longer than the pure plastic ones.

Great pics,

Sam


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 4, 2010)

Slamm said:


> I see you are using those Hard Head wedges, you like them a lot better than the plastic ones?
> 
> I got a dozen of the 8" and some 10" and I sure love them, they sure move the wood when you hit them and last considerably longer than the pure plastic ones.
> 
> ...



Nice if ya hit em slightly off kilter you dont take big chunks out of em


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 5, 2010)

Suh-weet pics Brian... 

Gary


----------



## RPM (Oct 5, 2010)

madhatte said:


> There's more to it than that; it also helps fertilize the soil through its mycorrhizal associations, as well as providing early-seral cover against invasives like Scots Broom. It's a shame foresters so often treat it as a "weed" species because it competes early on with the "crop" species; it loses its momentum early on in succession, and is seldom dominant in a mature stand in PNW forests.



In BC it becomes the weed species because in alot of instances it overtops the crop species just as you've noted. We end up wacking it down because under our gov't regulations I have to get those crop trees to a certain height and stocking density within a certain time frame. Depending upon where you are in the province that time to "free growing" (height above the competing brush) may take anywhere from 5 - 20 years and multiple silviculture treatments - mainly manual brushing. Its costly and we do not pay by the hour ... If I do not achieve free growing status in the specified time frame and cannot justify why, the company gets fined big time. 

Alder is a great furniture wood ... poor mans cherry - it has some nice ray fleck and ages like cherry does color wise. Its also wicked in the smoker and in the wood stove. On private land - I assume that is where Brian is thinning cottonwoods out on, treating alder as a crop tree is the way to get most out of your stand. Cottonwood makes nice decking for docks and rafts....nice and soft and no slivers.

But hey ... too much geek talk here ... nice pics Brian - which is why we all look here on AS ... keep hammering those suckers down :chainsawguy:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 31, 2010)

*More pics for the Cottan wood fans*

Makin a back cut on a hill side was a Husky guy today






Sequence pic of one going over


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 31, 2010)

Small one in center going over you can see the back cut open





The 372XPW makin chips.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 31, 2010)

As mentioned in another thread trees smile when you kill em with a humbolt






Missed 4 out of the 5 small Maples with this one.












Hill side buckin will make ya a long bar fan as everything likes to shift when it lets go.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 31, 2010)

Those Alders in the backround?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 31, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Those Alders in the backround?


From today no some are cottan wood with a smattering of Big leaf Maples. guy wants me to take down big ones he wants to learn directional falling on those little ones, some of the older pics have a buch of Alders in em.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 31, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h0k2sxIReVU?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h0k2sxIReVU?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 31, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Dbedl0CxK8?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Dbedl0CxK8?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 31, 2010)

I was referring to the little white buggers in the pic with the red heads sitting on the stump.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 1, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I was referring to the little white buggers in the pic with the red heads sitting on the stump.


Think those were little cottan woods too.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 1, 2010)

Reason I ask is, I dont think I have ever seen a real alder, and it being such an allusively dangerous west coast hardwood, I naturally want to get acquainted with it LOL.

Nice pics btw/


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 1, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Reason I ask is, I dont think I have ever seen a real alder, and it being such an allusively dangerous west coast hardwood, I naturally want to get acquainted with it LOL.
> 
> Nice pics btw/


Here are some Red Alder pics. Yes it is brittle.

Fresh cut and within a few hours.










One standing




Some laying on ground


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 1, 2010)

Neat!

Yea, ive never seen one, but ide like to sock a saw in one for sure!

What causes that red color?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 1, 2010)

Sap being exposed to air if you look close there is a yellow ring under the bark. Indians used to make red and yellow dye from alders. Yellow didnt really show up in that pic tho.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea I don,t see much yellow, but I believe you haha..


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 1, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Nice if ya hit em slightly off kilter you dont take big chunks out of em



There are a lot of big cottonwoods out here also. Here is one I took down. It looks like you do nice work.

Scott


----------



## slowp (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice coordinated clothing choices. 

056 Kid, wait and see if we get a big snow. Then come on up and start opening roads. You'll get your fill of alder. I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 1, 2010)

Sweet pics! Nice work too.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## schmuck.k (Nov 1, 2010)

good pics keep them comming


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 1, 2010)

slowp said:


> Nice coordinated clothing choices.


Thanks for the fashion compliment miss Patty, being from the north side of Mount Rainier figured there may be subtle differances from the south siders. A little out of style for Enumclaw as I was wearing the high class hemmed short sleave hickory as compared to the cut off sleave guess just trying to make a fall fashion statement.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice pics and vid Brian! Good Show!


----------



## slowp (Nov 1, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Thanks for the fashion compliment miss Patty, being from the north side of Mount Rainier figured there may be subtle differances from the south siders. A little out of style for Enumclaw as I was wearing the high class hemmed short sleave hickory as compared to the cut off sleave guess just trying to make a fall fashion statement.



Yes, I realize that being farther north, your days are shorter and that could make you prone to SAD and thereby a little bit behind in the fashion trends.
You did well, despite the handicap of global location. Might I suggest some bright colors to combat the dreary days we are now experiencing? A little bit more of orange (much as I do not care for it) might offset the gloom and bring out the highlights of the saw. Perhaps some matching rhinestones on the suspenders? Are they an X or a Y style? Which is the preference for you North of The Mountain People?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 1, 2010)

*Had a Stihl moment*

Pulled the 372 out of the truck gassed and oiled it pulled out the choke pulled it several times not even an inkeling of a pop. Pushed the choke in pulled several more times and rememberd husky's have two switchs,flipped the other switch. Really liken the 066 with the 32" think Im gonna put a 24 or 28 on the 372 its ported and all but just doesnt have the bottom end grunt like the 66. Still a Stihl guy the 66 just feels more natural in my hands even at 5 additionl pounds over the 372. Guess I just have that Stihl feel immbeded in my muscles and brain.


----------



## slowp (Nov 1, 2010)

Orange will go with either brand. It might be a stretch with a Wild Thing.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 1, 2010)

slowp said:


> Orange will go with either brand. It might be a stretch with a Wild Thing.


Guess I could dig out my Stihl or Madsens suspenders but theyre X back, Y back is all the rage this day in age. The cutters supply spenders are an exclusive local style.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 2, 2010)

slowp said:


> Yes, I realize that being farther north, your days are shorter and that could make you prone to SAD and thereby a little bit behind in the fashion trends.
> You did well, despite the handicap of global location. Might I suggest some bright colors to combat the dreary days we are now experiencing? A little bit more of orange (much as I do not care for it) might offset the gloom and bring out the highlights of the saw. Perhaps some matching rhinestones on the suspenders? Are they an X or a Y style? Which is the preference for you North of The Mountain People?



:bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 2, 2010)

slowp said:


> Nice coordinated clothing choices.
> 
> 056 Kid, wait and see if we get a big snow. Then come on up and start opening roads. You'll get your fill of alder. I am not looking forward to it.



if the $$s right


----------



## bigstihl (Nov 6, 2010)

Not to get off topic but where did you get the 3/4 wrap?


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 6, 2010)

Some of the bigger ones I've seen out in the wild.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 6, 2010)

bigstihl said:


> Not to get off topic but where did you get the 3/4 wrap?


Came with the saw. Bought the saw used from a guy in BC


----------



## Gologit (Nov 7, 2010)

Good pictures, Brian. Good job.

One thing I noticed, though...your clothes are just waaaaaay too clean. That shirt, no solid black waterproof front from the mixture of oil, dust, snoose, sweat, and being worn every day for a week? The pants were stagged off too neatly, gotta leave one side a little longer for working steep sidehills and they didn't have any rips or tears in them. They're also really clean. I'd wear pants like that to church on Sunday. If I went to church.
And that tin hat? No dents? No edge damage from being scaled out through the timber during a riggin fit?
Never mind all that color-coordinated stuff that Slowp keeps trying to shove off on us. If she had her way we'd all be wearing soft tone pastels that we put on clean every morning, spit shining our calks, and stand around singing the Lumberjack song from Monty Python while we put ArmorAll on our saws.
Anyway...good job on those trees. But get some crud on the clothes. Wash them every Saturday whether they need it or not.


----------



## Greystoke (Nov 9, 2010)

Good pics Brian! Looks like a fun job. I always loved how fast a guy could smoke through one of those alders when I worked in that area. Y back spenders are my preference even though I currently don't own any.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 9, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good pictures, Brian. Good job.
> 
> One thing I noticed, though...your clothes are just waaaaaay too clean. That shirt, no solid black waterproof front from the mixture of oil, dust, snoose, sweat, and being worn every day for a week? The pants were stagged off too neatly, gotta leave one side a little longer for working steep sidehills and they didn't have any rips or tears in them. They're also really clean. I'd wear pants like that to church on Sunday. If I went to church.
> And that tin hat? No dents? No edge damage from being scaled out through the timber during a riggin fit?
> ...


Hey Bob thanks for the fashion tips. Back in the 90's when I cut 25-30 hours a week I wore outfits more to your liking altough the fronts of everything was splatterd red from all the Cedar I used to cut but never black.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 9, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Good pics Brian! Looks like a fun job. I always loved how fast a guy could smoke through one of those alders when I worked in that area. Y back spenders are my preference even though I currently don't own any.


Thanks Cody gets me enough fellin to keep me entertained. Yup sharp chains go thru Alder like butter. Cottan wood sure dont take to wedging just compresse the wood. Takes double or triple the wedges Doug fir takes. Hey PM me your address I got a set of Y backs I could send ya from my local shop.


----------



## slowp (Nov 9, 2010)

A strange thing with the Y back suspenders happened today. I have switched to my tin pants as the weather dictates that right now. It was snowing so hard, thoughts of the Donner Party entered my head. 

I came upon some illegalities going on so pulled over to have a discussion with the manly men in camo highlighted with hunter orange. During our discussion, my suspender backs came unhooked. Nothing bad, in fact nobody noticed. Strange. 

It is hard to have a discussion when the discussee has a snot loogie dangling off his nose....

The woods will return to normal next week, and it can't be too soon.


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 9, 2010)

slowp said:


> During our discussion, my suspender backs came unhooked. .




Spender buttons will pull right through older filsons no doubt. I don't know if this is what happened to you. If so, try a little 3/4" x 3/4" "washer" under the inside tack part, a piece of heavyish cloth.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 9, 2010)

slowp said:


> A strange thing with the Y back suspenders happened today. I have switched to my tin pants as the weather dictates that right now. It was snowing so hard, thoughts of the Donner Party entered my head.
> 
> I came upon some illegalities going on so pulled over to have a discussion with the manly men in camo highlighted with hunter orange. During our discussion, my suspender backs came unhooked. Nothing bad, in fact nobody noticed. Strange.
> 
> ...



Looks like early winter the snows only a few hundred feet up the hillbehind us . They sure are purdy coverd in white although it makes for cold wet working.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 9, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Looks like early winter the snows only a few hundred feet up the hillbehind us . They sure are purdy coverd in white although it makes for cold wet working.



Could see it up in Kapowsin country from near Roy today. Guess it's that time of year again.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 15, 2011)

*Sunny Sunday May afternoon*

A beautiful sunny Afternoon still killen Cottonwoods . Made it to 52 dgrees .This one was entertaining from the begining with a blowdown sprung in it and then makin the back cut went over way faster than expected the center was mush. Was fun to watch the Maple snag blow apart tho

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YbD_NXcEpL8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YbD_NXcEpL8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 15, 2011)

*More Sunny day*





























View attachment 184206
View attachment 184207
View attachment 184208
View attachment 184209
View attachment 184210


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 15, 2011)

View attachment 184215
View attachment 184216


----------



## forestryworks (May 15, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


>


 
Nice shot. Classic look.


----------



## paccity (May 15, 2011)

glad your makin chips, great pics. they still stink like a horse stable.


----------



## Gologit (May 15, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Nice shot. Classic look.


 
Yes indeed.

I need to kill something.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 15, 2011)

paccity said:


> glad your makin chips, great pics. they still stink like a horse stable.


 
I agree 100%


----------



## madhatte (May 15, 2011)

Arrggh, cottonwood. I have a few I need to drop on a friend's property. Big trees, small space. Not looking forward to it. Wish I could just leave 'em to the beavers. It's super-wet ground so you just KNOW it's gonna be a sloppy mess, like taking a bath in oatmeal.


----------



## slowp (May 15, 2011)

They haven't started to cotton out yet.

Please slow down your videos a bit. My brain can't watch that fast.


----------



## Gologit (May 16, 2011)

slowp said:


> They haven't started to cotton out yet.
> 
> Please slow down your videos a bit. My brain can't watch that fast.


 
Yup...we need some longer videos. And some pictures of JM, too.

But, he moves pretty fast for an old guy, doesn't he? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 16, 2011)

QUOTE=Gologit;2954478]Yup...we need some longer videos. And some pictures of JM, too.

But, he moves pretty fast for an old guy, doesn't he? :msp_biggrin:[/QUOTE]

Ill talk to the director about the vids.

By request a couple pics of JM











View attachment 184246
View attachment 184247
[

That tree started going over about a third of the way into the back cut and I mean going not just the kerf starting to open. I dont like hangin around a stump when they start doing unpredictable things like that. I did make sure it was comitted to its direction of fall before booking. Like I said earlierthe center was mush.


----------



## nw axe man (May 16, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Arrggh, cottonwood. I have a few I need to drop on a friend's property. Big trees, small space. Not looking forward to it. Wish I could just leave 'em to the beavers. It's super-wet ground so you just KNOW it's gonna be a sloppy mess, like taking a bath in oatmeal.


 
This a poor time of year to have to deal with cottonwoods in tight spaces. They're wet, soft and extremely lean heavy with the leaves coming out. If possible I like to take care of them in the winter time when they're not so top heavy. I've tried wedging them in the spring and it'll make you nervous if they're too heavy. The wedges just sink into the tree.
The first cottonwood I ever fell for someone was in the spring. It leaned back some, not too heavy. I'd been cutting for about a year and I was an experienced "faller". Yeah, right!
Long story short, it went over backward and tore off the gutters. I came out good on that one and learned an important lesson in close proximity to houses with cottonwoods.


----------



## Gologit (May 16, 2011)

> That tree started going over about a third of the way into the back cut and I mean going not just the kerf starting to open. I dont like hangin around a stump when they start doing unpredictable things like that. I did make sure it was comitted to its direction of fall before booking. Like I said earlierthe center was mush.


 
You did the right thing. When stuff like that happens you're not going to do any good by trying to saw it up. Best to just beat feet on out of there. Fast.


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> This a poor time of year to have to deal with cottonwoods in tight spaces. They're wet, soft and extremely lean heavy with the leaves coming out.



I know, and that's why I'm dreading it. Fortunately there's no structures to hit, just a road I don't want to have to buck out. It's a stupid project -- buddy has a patch of crappy alder bog in the middle of a development he had intended to build on. Decided otherwise, and now wants to sell, but wants to clear it first. "Leave the trees for somebody else, the hydrology is a mess", says I. "Naw, I wanna sell it NOW!", says he. Whatever, I'm just the guy with the saw. His liability. His neighbors. His property. 

We got all the alder out a couple of weeks ago (came out to about 5 cords, just as I estimated), and dropped the maples, but I don't want to touch the cottonwoods until we have all the slash from the alders chipped or burned. I can see getting hurt pretty easily if I have to make a break for it in that pile of mucky stabby bits.


----------



## nw axe man (May 17, 2011)

madhatte said:


> I know, and that's why I'm dreading it. Fortunately there's no structures to hit, just a road I don't want to have to buck out. It's a stupid project -- buddy has a patch of crappy alder bog in the middle of a development he had intended to build on. Decided otherwise, and now wants to sell, but wants to clear it first. "Leave the trees for somebody else, the hydrology is a mess", says I. "Naw, I wanna sell it NOW!", says he. Whatever, I'm just the guy with the saw. His liability. His neighbors. His property.
> 
> We got all the alder out a couple of weeks ago (came out to about 5 cords, just as I estimated), and dropped the maples, but I don't want to touch the cottonwoods until we have all the slash from the alders chipped or burned. I can see getting hurt pretty easily if I have to make a break for it in that pile of mucky stabby bits.


Running across sappy crushed limbs to get away from a hazard is not a good thing. It's a great way to spend some immediate butt time slipping on that crap. Sounds like you've got it figured out the right way.


----------



## paccity (May 17, 2011)

View attachment 184403
damn cottonwod. you can't get far enough away from it and ya still stink. went down to the park job to buck up the fire wood from the last section. and grind up the stumps. heres a pic of my remote control toy. gota go take shower now.


----------



## nw axe man (May 17, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 184403
> damn cottonwod. you can't get far enough away from it and ya still stink. went down to the park job to buck up the fire wood from the last section. and grind up the stumps. heres a pic of my remote control toy. gota go take shower now.


 That's what I call a pile of stink.


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

finally got the last stinks down, sorry for the crap pic's. our tree monkey had to work for these. there's one pic of a top that harpooned when it came down. would liked to have just droped the whole but to many things in the way. was a wet day.View attachment 185404
View attachment 185405
View attachment 185406
View attachment 185407
View attachment 185408


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

some more.View attachment 185409
View attachment 185410
View attachment 185411


----------



## Cedarkerf (Sep 21, 2011)

*And more*

Ive got enough cottonwood lined up to last the rest of my life. After our warmest driest time of year waters still pouring out of the crap, heres a few more from today. Did some nice hillside cutting and even tried the sloping back cut.
View attachment 199987

View attachment 199988

View attachment 199989


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 21, 2011)

Back to the 372. May be the only Husky I'd own.


----------



## paccity (Sep 21, 2011)

stink or no stink , at least your tippin trees.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 10, 2012)

*Guess what I got to cut again*

More stinkin Cotton woods. I sure miss the smell of Doug fir havent cut any since last week in Montana. My poor saws hate the stink.The pic in the vid has a back lean and a pretty good side lean twords the Camera. Theres a septic drain field from the camera and favored lean side so whack wack heavey soft tree with water in it,
Jani thought the little swirlys were cool so she took a pic
The high stup is to get past the root flare and we can get away with em because the owner has a shovel to dig em out if he wants.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 10, 2012)

Good looking pictures! Keep up the good work! Rep sent.


----------



## cottonwood1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice work!! Keep it up and stay safe!


----------



## paccity (Jun 11, 2012)

cottonkurf.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2012)

:mad2:


----------



## paccity (Jun 11, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> :mad2:



just ribbin ya.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2012)

Yea but I aint takin it laying down:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 11, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Yea but I aint takin it laying down:hmm3grin2orange:



We could change your user name for you.


----------



## slowp (Jun 11, 2012)

Gologit said:


> We could change your user name for you.



I can see the power is going to your head!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 11, 2012)

Or Douglasfirkerf :msp_tongue:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 11, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Or Douglasfirkerf :msp_tongue:



Too formal. Dougrkerf.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 11, 2012)

slowp said:


> I can see the power is going to your head!:msp_ohmy:



pfffftttttt!


----------



## paccity (Jun 11, 2012)

i feel your pain brian whom ever. i'm into it a lot , and have more to come. and i still have to grind the stump. i can at least step back a bit doin that. smells nice to split open a ripe df.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2012)

Yea I really enjoyed that Montana Doug fir it smells so good


----------



## Gologit (Jun 11, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Yea I really enjoyed that Montana Doug fir it smells so good



I'll be cutting cedar later this week. I'll send you a box of chips.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2012)

Ive got some 30-40" Doug fir in the back just in case I get desperate and a bunch of red cedar to. Ive actually have job in a few weeks to cut some piss fir and maple for a change. Got 5 acres of alders to thin sometime this summer its a lot more pleasant than horse piss wood


----------



## madhatte (Jun 11, 2012)

Alder's whippy! I'd much rather cut it in winter than summer.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I'll be cutting cedar later this week. I'll send you a box of chips.



I will also take a box of chips :msp_tongue:


----------



## slowp (Jun 12, 2012)

This morning I started my walk through the snows of Cottonmanjaro.


----------

